
The Many Lives of the Medieval Wound Man - benbreen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2016/12/07/the-many-lives-of-the-medieval-wound-man/
======
mutagen
Some fascinating illustrations, the wounds change with the times across
several centuries of history. Stack Overflow for medieval medicine?

------
a3n
Hey, that guy designed his software using boxes and lines. I can do that too,
and update it to current practices.

